# Grip tuning?



## scap (Jan 4, 2006)

I have an RX3 Ultra. If i want to play with grip tuning (the grip can be moved left and right). Which direction would I move it to fix a left tear? Has anyone played with movable grips? Wondering if I should try putting the rest at center and see if i can fix it with the grip or just do the standard rest movement to get the tune.


----------



## matman449 (Jun 2, 2018)

I have zero idea on the tuning through the grip on a RX3. Full disclaimer I have never seen an RX3 in person; however, I believe that bow is designed with yokes. I would utilize the yokes to remove a left and right tear before I would manipulate the grip or get crazy on moving the rest. Just my two cents from a sub par archer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

PSE had an adjustable grip several years ago. I simply moved it one way and if the tear got worse, I would move it the other way.


----------



## BowhunterNJ92 (Nov 22, 2018)

I have a bowtech Sr6 and bare shaft tuned. during my process I used my yokes and also looked at my grip. I didn't want to put so much cam lean into the bow to get rid of a minor left nock bare shaft. I simply moved my grip hand to the left on the grip and it shoots lights out. I think changing your grip is a cool way to tune yourself too.


----------



## fireheadman (May 10, 2016)

sub'd for updates


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

I have a gearhead B34 with a slider grip. I moved my grip left to take care of a left tear, I'm a eighty shooter. You could also shorten your DL a bit if you're a right handed shooter or lengthen it if you're a lefty shooter
Get it as close as you can with DL and grip tune, then use yokes to finish it.


----------



## miles220 (Sep 4, 2018)

very interesting take on tuning


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

In addition to moving my grip left, I used a slightly thicker side plate on the left to finish the left tear up. Being able to move grip was very important to me, the way I shoot, and perfect arrow flight.


----------



## Jermansin (Dec 27, 2014)

Been searching for this topic. Keen on learning from the expert.


----------



## BFLORES85 (Feb 1, 2017)

ive never thought of changing grip to tune but it does make sense


----------

